# Purple Artichokes?



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2005)

My daughter brought me two beautiful artichokes today. They are dark purple almost black on the outside, if you pull back the leaves you see the pale green of an ordinary artichoke..These are from Trader Joes and they have no stickers on the ends of the leaves nor are they supposed to have much thistle in the center. I'll be cooking them tomorrow and see if this is so. Also they are supposed to cook more quickly than the regular green artichoke.  Has anyone had these beauties?
kadesma


----------



## Shellygloo (Aug 10, 2005)

They sound wonderful.  Don't be surprised if the purple turns to green while cooking.  Yum.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 11, 2005)

Kadesma
Some of the varieties that we get (from Greece, Italy and Spain) sound exactly like the one you've got.

I find that whether green or purple, they cook and taste the same.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 12, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Kadesma
> Some of the varieties that we get (from Greece, Italy and Spain) sound exactly like the one you've got.
> 
> I find that whether green or purple, they cook and taste the same.


Thanks Ishbel,
I'm going to steam it today..I love that it has no prickly ends to it.. I was planning to put in several plants during bare root season this winter, I just might look into one of this type..
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't recall ever cooking purple ones, they must be lovey to look at  Did you know that artichokes belong to the same family as broccoli - which also comes in a pretty purple variety.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 14, 2005)

IC, yes I did know that..I've heard of but not seen the purple broccoli..I cooked the chokes this afternon..They stayed purple and are just wonderful, I must say they are a little bit on the sweet side, but the flavor is outstanding.
kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 14, 2005)

We call this plant 'Purple Sprouting Brocolli' and it is extremely popular in the UK as well as Italy and France.

I think it's much nicer to eat than the larger, seedy-headed brocolli - which can be overcooked so easily!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> We call this plant 'Purple Sprouting Brocolli' and it is extremely popular in the UK as well as Italy and France.
> 
> I think it's much nicer to eat than the larger, seedy-headed brocolli - which can be overcooked so easily!


Hi Ishbel, I think I'll ask at my market and see if they can get it for me.. It I'd love to try it. I enjoy the broccolini musch more than the big seedy headed broccoli and the flavor is nicer as well. Thanks for the tip.
kadesma


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 15, 2005)

I think we may be talking about the same thing - broccolini may well be flowering broccoli!  BUT, ours is a purple variety, although we can get the plain green.


----------



## AlexR (Aug 15, 2005)

*Eating raw artichokes*

There is a small - purple - variety of artichoke from Italy that you eat raw with salt.

I had it once, and was not impressed.

Has anyone else?

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I think we may be talking about the same thing - broccolini may well be flowering broccoli! BUT, ours is a purple variety, although we can get the plain green.


We probably are Ishbel, this broccolini has slender stems and the flower heads are small, I cook them quickly so they are still crisp and then let them cool wrap procuitto around the stems and then drizzle with evoo and shave on some parmesan.. the purple would be beautiful this way 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2005)

alex, 
no I've never had the Italian purple artichoke. Don't know that I'd care for them raw, But, who knows 
kadesma


----------

